# Drywood Termite or Paranoia?



## mballina (Aug 7, 2017)

I recently did a wood project out in my patio (I live in an apartment in Los Angeles, and the patio overhangs from the second story). It took several days to complete the project over a few weeks, so untreated wood was outside for a while. I have a great eye for small things, so I noticed 2-3 small white insects crawling (so small you really have to try to look for them). The wood is dry and when I first noticed I set up wet wood traps that I poured termite poison over after time. I also sprayed the wood with insect repellent. 

It's been a few weeks and I went out to check and I saw 1 of those same bugs. I don't see any wings, or tunnels, and again the wood is dry. Could they be drywood termites? Should I be worried, or is only seeing one or two not really a problem if their are no other signs? On a side note, if separated from their clan will they still survive and reproduce?


----------

